# An ode to the olive



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

This is going to sound a little strange to those of you who have never fallen head over heels for a fruit, but for those of you who have, perhaps you'll understand my motive for posting this. I simply want the whole world to know how i feel.

I love olives. Green olives, Black olives. Sweet olives, Spicy olives. Pitted olives, Hollow olives, Sicilian, Calabrese, olives on pizza, olives in pasta, olives with cheeze, olives with wine, olives on sandwhiches, olives in a fruit dish. Olives alone (An olive should never have to be alone though). Big olives, Small olives, Whole olives, Chopped Olives...Olives with onions, Olives with garlic, olives with peppers. Marinated olives, Stuffed olives...olives in oil, crushed olives...

I could sleep comfortably every night in a bathtub, filled to the brim with various olives. I could eat a mountain made of olives. When i die, i hope it's because i've overdosed by eating too many olives.

If it were legal in the province of Ontario, I would walk down the aisle, in holy matrimony with, you guessed it, an olive. All dressed up in a white bride's dress...my sweet sweet mediterranean passion...never change...never change...

s.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

What's cookin' good lookin'. 8)


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Histerical! But, you didn't mention my favorite, Greek olives!!!

Also my passion is not a fruit but Mac & Cheese!! But only one kind I get from this dinner. It's homemade baked Mac & Cheese and I have driven three towns away every Friday (they only make it on Fridays) for the last 7 years to get it!!! YUMMMMMMM!!! I don't think we're obssesive, do you?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

i do the same thing with food. If i have a craving for something, even at 3 in the morning i'll drive half an hour to get it.

I like Mac&Cheeze as well, but mostly refried in the morning with eggs...and...some olives.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Take a this sandwich size piece of ham, spread a layer of cream cheese on it, load it with olive of your choice...plain ol' green have always been okay with me...then roll that sucker up and start making another one!

Olives and feta cheese...yum

The visual I get of you strolling down the aisle with your Olive Bride is hysterical.

Love that you got a love on for the Olive. If ya gotta get hooked on something, how pure can you get?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Just couldn't resist... Dirty Olive Dancing... :lol:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

terri,

after seeing that picture i suddenly have the urge to go have a cold shower. Bloody teases...Olives AND alcohol...does it get much better than that?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I couldn't disagree more. Olives, in all shaps and sizes, are the droppings of Satans rabbit. I pick them out of every dish I eat.

Incidently, aren't they vedgetables ?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh, and Sultanas.  If fact, any dried fruit. Kill them ALL !!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Martin, it always makes me happy to give you fodder for a ranting. I must admit I never thought someone could think of olives in that particular fashion except, perhaps...

the son of satan! :twisted:

:shock:

( Good thoughts to you, Martin. :-> )


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martin: I completely respect your opinion and will think on it for awhile tonight while i watch a live video feed of my very own genetically modified Killer Olives, which have presently been dispatched to your house. Then you'll know what it feels like to have your pit so readily discarded.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Bring 'em on Sebastian !! They'll never get past my flesh easting herbaceous border, but bring 'em on anyhow. I'll watch the carnage from the small window in my cell.


----------

